# Employer Health Insurance in Doom?



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Back when all the health care debate was going on and the push for the national system. I remember stating that you will see your benefits from your employer go away. That you will then be forced to use the National system.... Was I correct? Also I can't believe the Unions went with healthcare bill. The # 1 bargaining chip they used was healthcare coverages....from dental, eye care, long term care, retirement, etc. GONE! Go to the link and read the related stories.

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/7001 ... -says.html



> A third of employers may drop health plans in 2014, study says
> Published: Tuesday, June 7, 2011 8:04 p.m. MDT
> 
> By Alex Wayne Bloomberg, Bloomberg
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

All that companies now will be required to do is compensate you as an employee what the national minimum is required. So think about your plan and what you have now. If you have eye care coverage, dental, 80/20 on medications, full medication, etc. These could be taken from you. This will increase your out of pocket expense.

I hate to rehash this all over again. But this bill did nothing to actually lower the cost of medical coverage. Insurance would decrease or maintain a level if the actual costs were not skyrocketing every year. But hopefully some people are starting to wake up and realize this feel good bill that got rammed down our throat was not good. Yes it is a feel good bill because "they are providing health care coverage for all!" It is a look i was apart of a sweeping legislation that helped everyone. Yet it will HURT many in the bank accounts and keep insurance costs high. Then will drive people to the national program that will not be able to sustain itself because the money will dry up faster than SS benefits in the next 10 years. Lets welcome a longer recession, more debt.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One of the related articles. Read it and see what companies are thinking. See what a D-Gov. said. Writing is on the wall people.

http://desne.ws/m0GfLt


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Like you I hate to say I told you so, but we have to in the hopes it begins to sink into some skulls. All this bill will do is increase the tax burden, lower the standards of health care, and benefit the unions that Obama gives the breaks to. What is he up to now about 1000 exemptions to the unions with the "cadillac" health plans?
I now believe Obama is purposely damaging this country as much as possible. Marx wasn't his favorite author for no reason.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

I don't think he is doing all of this on purpose or that he is trying to ruin our country. I just think he is just so full of himself and thinks he can do no wrong. I think he is like the boss of a company that wants everyone to like him even though it is at a detriment to the company. He has to realize that sometimes heads have to roll and things need to be chopped! The bigger problem is all of his minions (congressmen and women). They are following blindly via party lines. It is sad very sad in fact that most congressmen and women are voting via party lines and not what is right. Both parties.

One thing I would love to see is more and more business minded people in office. Lawyers are not good politicians. They know how to argue and manipulate to get the outcome they want. That is about it. Many are not good with money, don't know how to compromise to get to a good fair solution, they don't listen or only listen to what they want to hear, etc. I hate to say it but if another canidate like Ross Perot would run again... I would be all for it. He was a wild eyed SOB...but he would get things done to right the ship fiscally. His social programs might not have been the greatest. But i think we would have been in a way better situation than we are now.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow Plainsman I thought you were above the usual talking points and union bashing but too much kool aid must have you screwed.Thats alright though cuz me being the union hippie liberal I am,Im stoned too.Ill post again when I dont have a 12ver in me,I am from Wi so I get a pass right?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> But hopefully some people are starting to wake up and realize this feel good bill that got rammed down our throat was not good. Yes it is a feel good bill because "they are providing health care coverage for all!"


No part of it felt good to me! 

We have mandatory auto ins here in IL, and all it did was increases premiums across the board and give us one more reason to get a ticket when stopped if we didn't have our insurance card on us. People are still running into cars every day without the money or insurance to pay for the damage they caused.

But I'm gonna wait for my "I told you so" until I hear a liberal complain when his grandma can't get the treatment she needs because the gov't won't pay enough or because he had to pay a $10,000 tax to the gov't when he sold his house.

Just keep reminding people that one side or the other of 75% of the people HATED the bill prior to vote....yet they crammed it down our throats anyway.

So much for our representative democracy, huh?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Spam deleted.

A couple of weeks ago I just got back from the inside passage cruise to Alaska and some time in Alaska. On the cruise I was talking to a couple from Vancouver. She has the same problem I do, which is polyneuropathy of the feet. Bad pain all of the time, but it isn't real. However, I get a lot of blisters because I don't feel the pain that is real for a while. Anyway, she couldn't get that fixed in Canada, and I don't know if insurance pays for what she had done here. She went to some hospital in Washington State that implanted electrodes along the nerves of the fifth lumbar (I think that's what she said). Anyway, she paid out of pocket and has no more pain. Didn't get squat done in that wonderful Canadian health system that liberals come on here and brag about. 
I talked with a couple others from Quebec, and they said the same thing. Great if your young and healthy, but really the pits when you get old.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Democrats don't like old people.  They want it to be legal to put them to sleep like an old dog if it costs too much to treat their ailments. Maybe you'll get a ride in the new big black bus when they decide it's your time to make the trip to the vet, Plainsman :wink:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman.....

Every person I have talked to from Canada only likes the system for small things....ie meds, physicals, etc. But when something major needs to happen surgery. The system breaks down and they don't care for it. Many come to the USA for these things.

It will be interesting when this bill starts to get implemented and what really will happen. I should restate....interesting/scary.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I hate to harp on this again.....but I have been listening to my father complain today about his recent medical "check up".

Now please democrats or anyone for the health care bill explain to me how this measure decreased these costs or will decrease these costs. He is diabetic. He had his blood drawn (one vile), blood pressure checked, and then they listened to his heart to make sure a normal beat. In and out in an hour. The bill was $989. Now his insurance is paying for all of this. They sent the blood off to a lab to get tests, they charged him for a full physical yet he did not get a full physical. How does the 1500 page AFFORDABLE HEALTH CARE BILL lower the costs of this routine appointment? It does not. Medical costs will keep rising so will insurance premiums because actual costs keep rising. If costs keep rising and the goverment "Mandates" insurance premiums.....benefits will have to be cut or coverage will have to be cut or care will have to be cut or the "pool" of money will be gone....it is that simple. That is why insurance cost is high.

You all have seen what our goverment does with any "pool" of money....look at social security! Think at the voting booth every fall.


----------

